
Apple puts some new hires on fake projects until they can be trusted - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/01/30/apple_puts_some_new_hires_on_fake_projects_until_they_can_be_trusted_.html
======
Creegan
Yeah, I think Steve Jobs was the one that put in "fashion" the paranoidal
"paradigm". I think its a "well played" move on both ends, this guarantees
apple that their projects will be kept hidden until they find "trustable
employees" within their ranks and also every time they are about to release
something new they create such "drama" that people get interested months
before the release.

I have a friend that works at an Apple Store and yeah, they keep thinks really
hidden and secured until the release data.

